# Steven Harper



## littlesteppers (Oct 11, 2008)

I would vote for him in a heartbeat..


----------



## McBunz (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry I am not going to bite on this one..





You can always move up here..





Harper will get in again..


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 11, 2008)

As the Church Lady on Saturday night live use to say "Isn't he special" lol.

Unfortunately the leaders of all of our parties are pretty uninspiring so hopefully the next election which will be in 2009 OH! will see changes in leaders of the parties happen.

My vote will be based on the policies of the party and not the leader because if it was for the leader I woudln't be voting for any of them, lol, oh that's not true, I would be voting for Elizabeth May as I find her very refreshing and well spoken and intelligent, more so than the rest but I can't vote for the party she represents as they don't have enough of a platform for me.

McBunz, you are right Harper will get in but with a minority which is perfect for us at this time. I wouldn't want any of them to have a majority.


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 11, 2008)

Bite??? HUH? I just said I like the guy..



Good values..Nope not gonna happen I ain't gonna move even close to Canada!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 11, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> He does have a nice smile..



ROFLMAO and don't you love his new look to, those sweaters, they are the cats meow,


----------



## McBunz (Oct 11, 2008)

The new hair style helped too. Just can't see it often when his head is so far up Bush's butt..





Isn't it great we Canadians can laugh at our politicians without trying to rip each others throats out.


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 11, 2008)

Well surely you all don't want the liberal party to win?? I am puzzeled..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Taxes, Taxes, Taxes

The recent federal budget shows that the Liberals have increased tax revenues by more than $24.2 billion since taking office. This means that every taxpayer has had to shell out an additional $1800 per year in hidden or obvious taxes.

GST - money collected has increased by $1.8 billion.

CORPORATE TAXES - a $6.8 billion increase.

PERSONAL INCOME TAX - Canadian Taxpayers are giving this government $15.1 billion more than they gave previous governments.

USER FEES - are up by more than $500 million.

FEDERAL WASTE - Porkers At The Trough.

CANADA PENSION PLAN - a 70% hike in premiums. This will allow you to receive a maximum of $8,800 per year. If you had been allowed to invest these funds into an RRSP for 30 years, with only a 6% return, you would have $275,000 on your retirement. If you were an MP, you would be getting $60,000 per year instead of a paltry $8,800. Aren't you outraged yet?


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 11, 2008)

I usually vote Liberal but. I am not a fan of Dion either. I don't care really who gets in this time as long as it's not a majority government, at least until the next election and they bring in different leaders for all the parties, well at least the Conservatives, the Liberals and he NDP. Appylover, this election here is not a "sceduled" election here in Canada per sayl. We weren't suppose to have an election until next November but Harper decided to call an election because he thinks that the Conservatives can get in with a majority and it looks like he predicted wrong



The partie quebecois leader doesn't affect anyone in any other province but quebec as that leader doesn't run across canada. I do like Elizabeth May but the Green Party would have to bring alot more to the table (their policies) for me to be able to vote for them.


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 11, 2008)

McBunz said:


> The new hair style helped too. Just can't see it often when his head is so far up Bush's butt..
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great we Canadians can laugh at our politicians without trying to rip each others throats out.


Right..Very refrshing...kumbajah my friend..kumbajahhh...


----------



## McBunz (Oct 11, 2008)

Our population is one tenth of that of the USA with a larger area... Taxes... someone has to pay for the roads crappy as they

may be, health care that we all enjoy, supporting our soldiers,and so many good things... Then we have to pay taxes for

all the waste of our political leaders have bestowed on us.. Much like micro chipping cactus . LOL


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 11, 2008)

McBunz said:


> Our population is one tenth of that of the USA with a larger area... Taxes... someone has to pay for the roads crappy as they may be, health care that we all enjoy, supporting our soldiers,and so many good things... Then we have to pay taxes for
> 
> all the waste of our political leaders have bestowed on us.. Much like micro chipping cactus . LOL


Thats very patriotic..!!


----------



## McBunz (Oct 11, 2008)

You might be surprised how patriotic Canadians are... Check out the enlistment for WW2 .. When the

war was declared our boys ran to join up.. my dad included.. Lied about his age and joined at 17.

Doesn't mean we have to love politicians... we do love our Country.. our freedom and our rights..


----------



## Minimor (Oct 11, 2008)

I was chatting with my neighbor the other night. She said she can't stand Harper, she doesn't trust Layton, she can't understand Dion, that only leaves the Green party, and she really didn't want to vote for them. That about sums it up.

The best I can say for Stephen Harper is the other party leaders make him look good. I think the worst case scenario would be if too many people put in a protest vote and vote NDP. <shudder> I do not want to see Layton get in as Prime Minister. JMHO, he's creepy.

Hopefully it will be another minority Conservative government, as others have said.


----------



## anoki (Oct 11, 2008)

Interesting.....and glad to know I am not alone in my thinking....

'Steve' (as Bush calls him) I do NOT like how he is running his campaign at all...just plain do not like the guy (sorry sweaters don't cut it for me



) . Dion isn't much better, and Layton is FAR worse. But I'm with you others. I like May, but find her party lacking.....

what to do, what to do....

~kathryn


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 11, 2008)

littlesteppers said:


> McBunz said:
> 
> 
> > Our population is one tenth of that of the USA with a larger area... Taxes... someone has to pay for the roads crappy as they may be, health care that we all enjoy, supporting our soldiers,and so many good things... Then we have to pay taxes for
> ...



Don't worry about Canadian patriotism, we have loads of it and are extremely proud of our country, our diversity in cultures which we celebrate wholeheartedly. I love going to China town in Ottawa or attending the Lebaneese festival with the most amazing food and friendship, and the Italian festival in Ottawa on Preston street which is an absolute blast. Just like you who think that the U.S. is the best country in the world, we think that Canada is and then if you were to ask someone from Italy, or Spain or wherever, they think their country is the best. Our country is fanatical about hockey so Palin would love it here but please keep her, she would start a riot here with some of the things she has said. People would riot against her.

Make you a deal, we will give you Harper if you send us Obama. You would like Harper as he is very much like Bush so you are most welcome to him. Obama reminds me a bit of Trudeau, one of our Prime Minister's that you either absolutely hated or loved, I thought he did a great job in difficult times and was extremely charming, well spoken and very much a diplomat but also had a fiery side to him. He was our Prime Minister for a total of 16 years (not all in sequence) so I guess we thought he was a good leader.

I don't think the NDP (Layton) would be our next Prine Minister as too many people won't vote that way even if they are voting against the Conservatives. It will be a minority Conservative Goverment with the Liberals sitting in opposition and we can thank Harper for having to go through this again next year :arg!


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2008)

I wonder if we could negotiate some kind of a trade. Something they like for ........


----------



## Minimor (Oct 11, 2008)

> Make you a deal, we will give you Harper if you send us Obama.


Oh please. Don't get carried away.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 11, 2008)

Minimor said:


> > Make you a deal, we will give you Harper if you send us Obama.
> 
> 
> Oh please. Don't get carried away.






. Sorry I know many of you like Harper very much, he just isn't my cup of tea and it's not because he is the Conservative leader because I don't like Dion either or Layton, and Ducepe, even though I am french he is the worse one, JMHO. At least Obama would be interesting to listen to a debate between him and Harper. Harper didn't have much opposition that made sense in the debate except for Elizabeth May who I thought was pretty darn good going after Harper and asking some intelligent questions with a purpose, lol.

Doesn't mean you would have to vote for Obama but it would spice up our dull political scene don't ya think


----------



## Minimor (Oct 11, 2008)

It's not that I like Harper so much, I just don't DISLIKE him enough to trade him for Obama!


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 11, 2008)

I really have to apoligize..sorry should not have brought up the patriotic comment..of cause you didn't get it..its USA campaign..


----------



## McBunz (Oct 11, 2008)

And are we back to it shouldn't matter to us what the USA does???

http://www.norad.mil/50/index.html

The economy blunder that the whole world is feeling..??????

Pension plans flying out the windows?

Life time investments worth nothing..??

Free trade agreement that only applies when it favors the US..?

But when big brother says jump... we had better jump..

Yah you are right ... we shouldn't have an opinion...






We are sitting in the same row boat... without oars...


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 11, 2008)

McBunz said:


> And are we back to it shouldn't matter to us what the USA does???http://www.norad.mil/50/index.html
> 
> The economy blunder that the whole world is feeling..??????
> 
> ...


Hmmm..lets see..the USA economy did wonderful..stock market was flurishing..soooo ALL the world started to INVEST,..Hey we want some TOOOOO...great..now we in a pickle..hmmm..


----------



## McBunz (Oct 11, 2008)

*World trade market..*. ????????????? The same Chinese that are lending America money.. to try to keep it afloat.. Shame...

Do you think America owns the pie????? Just because trade is done in US dollars means nothing.. Every Nation in the world is

involved here... USA alias, everyone.. Oh well, yes I got the hint... a long time ago..


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 11, 2008)

I am confused



. I don't think, as far as I can remember, lol, and you have to excuse me because of my senior moments, but I sure hope I never said republicans weren't patriotic or Americans or Democrats or.... If I did I truly truly do apologize.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 11, 2008)

McBunz said:


> And are we back to it shouldn't matter to us what the USA does???http://www.norad.mil/50/index.html
> 
> The economy blunder that the whole world is feeling..??????
> 
> ...


Okay, in other posts I have said that the world is a small place, truly, because of trade agreements, investments, etc what affects one country, has a trickle down effect. Banks lend money not only to banks in their own country but to other banks internationally so in that respect what we are going through is being felt by more than one country and Littlesteppers is right that because people/businesses/country have investment in American banks or stocks or mutual funds, etc. it affects them wherever they live. As far as "big brother says jump..." well perhaps in some instances that has happened but take for example the war in Iraq, yes there was pressure to join the American forces but Chretien (our then Prime Minister) said we wouldn't be going into Iraq and yes we weren't liked by the Bush administration for taking the stand we did and other countries wouldn't join either and yes their was talk how dare we but truly it didn't have more of an impact than that, just words. We instead went into Aghanistan with others and we truly need more troops in there from the world so we can get Bin Laden.

Its not to say that we don't feel pressure from "big brother" but it's up to us to stand up for what we believe and what is good for Canada just like the U.S. looks out for their interests. It's up to whoever is our Prime Minister to do what is best for us so you can't blame the American people here.


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 11, 2008)

Danielle_E. said:


> I am confused
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't think, as far as I can remember, lol, and you have to excuse me because of my senior moments, but I sure hope I never said republicans weren't patriotic or Americans or Democrats or.... If I did I truly truly do apologize.


Okay..let me clear this UP ..BIDEN told Katy it is patriotic to pay taxes






has Nothing to do with who went to war when and why..sorry for the confusion..


----------



## McBunz (Oct 11, 2008)

I am not blaming the American people.... I am saying we have earned the right to an opinion. Not a vote , but an opinion...


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Littlestepper for setting me straight





McBunz, you are right. I feel the way you do that we have a right to our opinion and I think the majority of our American neighbours agree with us, people on this forum. I think it was Jill who said to me that I did have a right to my opinion but for her it wouldn't come into play because it is their election and I fully understand that and respect that.


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 11, 2008)

Did ANYBODY say you can not have an opinion???? I beat them up...BUT don't forget ..I can have an opinion too..

We STILL have freedom of speech..might change soon..but so far we still do..


----------



## McBunz (Oct 11, 2008)

And you of all people know I respect your opinion but I also know that

I do not have to agree with everything you say.. I still do not care who

wins the election as long as there is fair play between the parties..

Hopefully the party that can do the best job of it wins, who ever

that might be..


----------



## Minimor (Oct 11, 2008)

In my opinion this thread has turned into the weirdest discussion...





Maybe it's the drugs I'm taking for my neverending flu, but I got lost somewhere--I need a road map.




It's kind of turned into a compilation of several other threads.


----------



## McBunz (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah jump right in ... the water is fine...





I got lost on a few of them too..


----------



## Minimor (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, how about this....I've decided that we need a new party, and I've come up with THE ONE. the HILLBILLY PARTY.

Is this a Canadian party, or an American one you ask. BOTH. We've all heard of Doctors Without Borders? Well now we can have Politicians Without Borders. The leader of this new party will be so popular he will be voted in as Canadian Prime Minister and as American President. Our politics will be your politics, even if we are still two separate countries.

Why the Hillbilly Party? Why, because I've been watching Hee Haw reruns of course! And of course didn't we all love the Clampett family??

Cousin Jethro for President. Or Prime Minister.

Okay, back to my hot toddy and cough candies.


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 11, 2008)

Minimor said:


> Okay, how about this....I've decided that we need a new party, and I've come up with THE ONE. the HILLBILLY PARTY.
> Is this a Canadian party, or an American one you ask. BOTH. We've all heard of Doctors Without Borders? Well now we can have Politicians Without Borders. The leader of this new party will be so popular he will be voted in as Canadian Prime Minister and as American President. Our politics will be your politics, even if we are still two separate countries.
> 
> Why the Hillbilly Party? Why, because I've been watching Hee Haw reruns of course! And of course didn't we all love the Clampett family??
> ...


Well you are Not politicallycorrect its Not Hillybilly anymore..its APPALIACHIAN-AMERICAN


----------



## Minimor (Oct 11, 2008)

Oops, sorry, my mistake, but I have to say I think it will be difficult to get Canadians to vote for Appalachian-American because, well, that just sounds too American. I'm okay with that, but then I'm American. Here in Canada we don't have any Appalachians. (Or if we do it isn't something that we talk about.)

Could we make it the Appaloosa Party instead?


----------



## tagalong (Oct 12, 2008)

Are there any remnants of the Rhinoceros party around? I have not lived in Canada for almost 8 years - so someone needs to bring me up to date...

Or DUH... I could just google!


----------

